# What next after IELTS 6



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello friends,

Today, I got my IELTS score which is L:6, R:6, W:7, S:7 Total average: 6.5
(After appearing for second time)

Unfortunately I could not get 7,7,7,7 

I have already done my ACS (Analyst programmer - 261311)

I have total 5.5 years experience in IT industry.

Now I can't apply for for 189, because I could not make 60 points because of my IELTS score.

I can make 55 points, but how can I make 5 more points to satisfy 60 points criteria?

Can I apply for State sponsorship visa (190 class)?

If Yes, any help in this regards?

Many Thanks.


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello friend,

Yes, you can apply for state sponsorship 190 to gain the 5 more points.

I would sailing on the same board if I couldn't score 7 and ACS deducts 2 years of my experience. 



coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today, I got my IELTS score which is L:6, R:6, W:7, S:7 Total average: 6.5
> (After appearing for second time)
> ...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today, I got my IELTS score which is L:6, R:6, W:7, S:7 Total average: 6.5
> (After appearing for second time)
> ...


Well it seems that you actually have scored 7.0 in speaking and writing ... clearly you got the potential to score 7.0 all. Getting 7.0 in Reading and Listening is not that hard at all. I would say practice hard for a month in four modules, appear in few mock tests, and then re-sit IELTS.

And yes u can go for SS anyhow, but note that in many states they require 6.5 in each module as a requirement specially for IT professionals.


----------



## jack_s (May 23, 2013)

Hi, gentlemen, 190 class of New Southern Wales might reopen in 1 July, 2013.


----------



## choalt (Nov 22, 2012)

*IELTS road block*

Hi

I have the same situation, please suggest 189 or 190? or no choice

ANZSCO 261112 (System Analyst)
ACS Assessment positive March 2013
IELTS scored 7 overall, R 6.5, W 6.5, L 7 S 7 (2 attempts so far)
Total year of ICT experience 13 years
Age: 38 years
obtained post graduate outside Australia from India
Spouse will be includede in tha application, but not claiming partners point.

Senior members, I would really appreciate your guide in preparing for my next step, as you all know that big day is coming soon.  1st July 2013.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

- give ielts again for 7 in each
- file state sponsership
- try and include your spouse if eligible for 5 points.

Do any one of the following if you are short of points getting 7 would give you 10, SS would give you 5 and including your wife assessment would give you additional 5.


----------



## choalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks noobrex

I would try give ielts again, if not successful then file state sponsorship, it seems I will be short of 5 points, keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Hardy84 (May 12, 2013)

Hi Coolbuddy,

I don't think you can go for SS you have to obtain at least 6.5 Bands in each module for most of all ICT professionals.

I am also struggling with IELTS i have got same result which you have got.

Re-sitting again on 22nd June. 

Best of luck for your ielts.







coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today, I got my IELTS score which is L:6, R:6, W:7, S:7 Total average: 6.5
> (After appearing for second time)
> ...


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

Can someone tell me which is the lowest limit in each module in IELTS for Developer Programer for NSW SS??... We can't see on a official website, because it's closed ... and here, in some posts someone say it's 6, someone 6.5... My husband will be 1-st visa applicant and he got L6 R8.5 W6 S6... So we must try with SS from NSW as we can't apply for 189visa because of 5 points lack.... I saw in some posts that people already got an invitations from NSW with 6 bands in some modules.... But we are still confused... 

Thanks a lot....


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Buds, min 6.5 is required in each module of IELTS, less than that you cant apply for SS. Only SA approves 6.5, all other states need 7.0 (mandatory). 

My bro, got overall 6.5, but S he got only 6.0, my cons advised him to re-take IELTS again as no way he can apply for SS.


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

ANZSCO: 261313 - SE | NSW SS: Docs reached on 24th Dec 2012| IELTS Score: S-7.5 R-6.5 W-6.0 L-6.5 | NSW Invitation : 10th May 2013 | Visa Applied : 20th May 2013 | CO : Waiting

Ooo My God... Than how this person got an invitation for SS NSW ...W6.0.... Software Engineer...
I'm realy confused.... And not just this case... There were a few with 6.o in some module in IELTS and the had got an invitations... I'm speaking for IT occupations..... 

We'll wait for reopening the official site, so everything will be clear...

I HOPE SO


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today, I got my IELTS score which is L:6, R:6, W:7, S:7 Total average: 6.5
> (After appearing for second time)
> ...


IMPO scoring in W is toughest. I had to be satisfied with overall 7 because of 7.5 in W else it would have been 8 and I could have claimed 20 points. Any ways it didn't matter much because 10 was enough for me to score 65.

Looking at your scores I would suggest you to give IELTS one more shot. Scoring in L and R is really easy. I almost got perfect score in those two sections with little practice and knowing the trick.

all the best.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

JasminaCv said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 - SE | NSW SS: Docs reached on 24th Dec 2012| IELTS Score: S-7.5 R-6.5 W-6.0 L-6.5 | NSW Invitation : 10th May 2013 | Visa Applied : 20th May 2013 | CO : Waiting
> 
> Ooo My God... Than how this person got an invitation for SS NSW ...W6.0.... Software Engineer...
> I'm realy confused.... And not just this case... There were a few with 6.o in some module in IELTS and the had got an invitations... I'm speaking for IT occupations.....
> ...


Its highly unlikely to get NSW SS with W=6.0 for ICT professionals. It may be a typing mistake by the member. Can you also post the thread link mentioning the member name.


----------



## choalt (Nov 22, 2012)

Dear Chptp,

Please help us by providing some tricks to score high in IELTS specially reading and writing as well.

Thanks
choalt


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

JasminaCv said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 - SE | NSW SS: Docs reached on 24th Dec 2012| IELTS Score: S-7.5 R-6.5 W-6.0 L-6.5 | NSW Invitation : 10th May 2013 | Visa Applied : 20th May 2013 | CO : Waiting
> 
> Ooo My God... Than how this person got an invitation for SS NSW ...W6.0.... Software Engineer...
> I'm realy confused.... And not just this case... There were a few with 6.o in some module in IELTS and the had got an invitations... I'm speaking for IT occupations.....
> ...


Above scores are either wrong or a typo. with 6.0 you can never get a SS from NSW.
Take my words.


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I've got my IELTS result last week, L6, R9, W7, S6, overall 7. Going to take the test again in July...

I'm wondering is there any states that I can submit for SS (ICT professional) with my current IELTS result?

Thanks & Cheers,
Apple


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got my IELTS result last week, L6, R9, W7, S6, overall 7. Going to take the test again in July...
> 
> ...


NSW only require 6.0 in each band.


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

monjay said:


> NSW only require 6.0 in each band.


Thanks monjay for your quick reply, I will wait for the D-Day to submit NSW SS..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

green_apple said:


> Thanks monjay for your quick reply, I will wait for the D-Day to submit NSW SS..


NSW SS requires 6.5 band in each for ICT professionals.
You have to resit IELTS.
I don't think there is any state which accepts 6 band in each for ICT occupations.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

monjay said:


> NSW only require 6.0 in each band.


Wrong, there is no state which accepts 6.0. NSW needs 7.0.


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Wrong, there is no state which accepts 6.0. NSW needs 7.0.


NSW site states minimum of 6.0 in each band except for some professions. Maybe ICT is part of the exception.


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got my IELTS result last week, L6, R9, W7, S6, overall 7. Going to take the test again in July...
> 
> ...


Can u advise me pls how to get high score in Reading if u have the keys ?


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

Heba Elkordy said:


> Can u advise me pls how to get high score in Reading if u have the keys ?


Hi,

I've been reading English news for many years, so Reading is not difficult for me..my weakness is Speaking


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

green_apple said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been reading English news for many years, so Reading is not difficult for me..my weakness is Speaking


For speaking, read loudly. Do practice with your friends. Record your own video while speaking and improve your ability.


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> For speaking, read loudly. Do practice with your friends. Record your own video while speaking and improve your ability.


Thanks coolbuddy! I'm practicing to sit for the next test :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Thanks coolbuddy! I'm practicing to sit for the next test :fingerscrossed:


Why dont you try NSW?


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> Why dont you try NSW?


Hi Sajeesh,

Yes I want to apply for NSW SS but pretty confuse about the IELTS requirement, someone said 6 in each band is ok, some others said they require 7 in each band.

My application job code is 261313. Can you confirm that the exact IELTS requirement?

Thanks,
Apple


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Hi Sajeesh,
> 
> Yes I want to apply for NSW SS but pretty confuse about the IELTS requirement, someone said 6 in each band is ok, some others said they require 7 in each band.
> 
> ...


REFER TO THIS LINK
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...38749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-385.html

ALSO I HAVE CHECKED WITH MY AGENT, THEY SAID NSW WOULD ACCEPT 6


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> REFER TO THIS LINK
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...38749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-385.html
> 
> ALSO I HAVE CHECKED WITH MY AGENT, THEY SAID NSW WOULD ACCEPT 6


Thanks Sajeesh! Waiting for NSW to open SS again to apply..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Thanks Sajeesh! Waiting for NSW to open SS again to apply..


ME TOO..........:clap2:

are you local?


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> ME TOO..........:clap2:
> 
> are you local?


Sajeesh,

It is open now, you quickly apply!

I'm still waiting for ACS result.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

green_apple said:


> Sajeesh,
> 
> It is open now, you quickly apply!
> 
> I'm still waiting for ACS result.


Well, tomorrow I will take EOI and by next week I will submit for SS...


----------

